
Scientists Partially Revive Disembodied Pig Brains, Raising Questions - DyslexicAtheist
https://gizmodo.com/scientists-partially-revive-disembodied-pig-brains-rai-1834111182
======
DyslexicAtheist
paper also linked in the article: _" Restoration of brain circulation and
cellular functions hours post-mortem"_
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1099-1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1099-1)

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
only just noticed after submitting it was a dupe from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19684386)

